# MDM-Auditing E&M



## roshela27@gmail.com (Jan 3, 2011)

When determining risk (based on the Table of Risk), would the performance of a bronchscopy without the risks being indentified and the patient not having any respiratory co-morbidities, be classified as moderate risk? "Diagnostic endoscopic with no identified risk."

Does the risk have to be listed in order to classified as high or can the risks be "implied"?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 3, 2011)

*Identified Risk Factors*

To qualify as High risk on the MDM table of risk, *IDENTIFIED* risk factors must be clearly and specifically stated by the provider.  They can *not *be implied. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## roshela27@gmail.com (Jan 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for responding.  I felt the same way. However, Dr. had been trained in past that "implied" risk justify a high risk.


----------

